# Twisted Tales Game Ideas



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Had you thought of having a human chess game? maybe make some quick scarfs in two colors for each side.
you could also get a few smallish gifts, and hide them around the place your having this party make it a scavenge hunt ^_^


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The tempt your fate game was a huge success at my party, and you can always adapt the game to whatever your theme is, or you could go for something like tossing crazed bloody bunnies into a giant top hat or bouncing ping pong balls into tea cups? 

What's the age group of your crowd?


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

The age group is adults from 20 and up. No children will be present. 

I kinda like the idea about the bloody bunnies. 
My costume is going to be Alice and I'm going to be carrying around a buddy head with bloody all over it and there will be blood all down the front of my dress and on my hands. 

I'm tossing the idea around in my head about having a background story to my party. About a girl who is locked up in an insane asylum because of all the stories, nursery rhymes and songs that have gone wrong in her head. My husband and I were thinking of creating a welcome stage in our haunt/walk through that leads up to the party where the little girl is on her knees rocking back and forth holding her head saying something about all the horrors in her head and the party will represent whats in her head or something.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I like your ideas so far!

Good luck.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I had a dream about this stuff last night LOL I think I get a little too obsessed with my stuff. anyways. i dreamt a whole video sequence about the girl...made me think this mornign when i woke up that making a dvd invitation would be awesome...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

um. games....

*Mummy wrap*- toilet paper and everyone with a parnter. Whose the fastest wrapper wins.
*Ghost Kisses's *- oven mitts for each hand and chocolate kisses. whoever un-wrap the kisses and eats it win.
*I have a Bone to pick with you-* plate full of small peanuts and chop sticks. you timed them a min to see how many they can pick up using the chop sticks only
*Dead Deer Relay- *two teams, alots of balloons and two set of panty hoses. the idea is race to blow up the balloons, tied them and stuff them into the panty hose. when it get full, shove it on your head and race around then come back for the next person to race around.

I like the human Chess idea, I dont even know how to play it except maybe change it into checker.

I have 7 years worth of trivia saved up.

You could served Ice Tea for the Tea theme of the Mad Hatter and alots of finger food. Be sure to buy fake fingers and scatter them among the table.


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like this is coming together nicely for you ^_^ cant wait to see the pics from it all


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

So far I have a bunch of props started. For my opening scene, welcome entrance to my yard haunt and party, a little girl will be in straitjacket rocking back and forth and quoting "the stories...the rhymes...the stories...the rhymes..." over and over or something like that. Anywho, there will be several books scattered in front of her, having read them and gone completely insane. (Aesops fables, alice in wonderland & through the looking glass, wizard of oz (maybe...still determining this one) Mother Gooses's nursery rhymes and Grimm's Complete Fairy Tales. My theme is "when fairy tales turn to Nightmares" or through the mind of insane girl basically. When you walk past her, you will walk through a giant Looking glass that I'm hoping to have things carves or sculpted onto, characters and objects from each book in a giant jumble. 

One of my scenes and party sections in the haunt is my cometary which will have a bunch of tombstones, one being Cinderella's tombstone, and my Snow White and 7 Zombie Dwarfs. Still working on other tombstones ideas at the moment. My Snow White will be a victim of the dwarfs and she will be lying, bloody and ripped to shreds in her glass coffin. The dwarfs will be positioned around her...eating parts of her body.  In my cemetery I am building 2 cornhole sets, each painted with zombies on them ( the openings on the boards will be their open mouths). I'm hoping to try and find a brain patterned fabric or just sew brains onto a fabric and that be the bean bags.  Get it? LOL
That will be one of my games and will be in the cemetery.

Another one of my little scenes around the yard will be Little Miss Muffet as my Spider Victim. In this rendition, the spider didn't get frightened away, it got revenge. She will be encased in a spider cocoon and will be wiggling a bit. I'm hoping to set the scene by having a little stool knocked over and a bowl of "curds and whey" spilled on the ground and the giant spider will be in up in the tree and a giant spider web there as well. 

I had originally thought about doing a munchkin hanging in a tree from the wizard of oz, a total spoof on the whole myth about the scene in the movie. I'm still debating if I want to do it or not. IF I do, It will be a kicking hangman as well. I'm wanting to add more movement to my props this year as last year was nothing but static. 

So far I have a HUGE list of things to do. 

also the food/buffet table section of our party will be alice and the mad hatter's tea party (played by my husband and I). I'm going to build some easy tables and cover them with cloth tablecloths and black lace and then add all the food types inspired by various stories and rhymes. I will have the tea idea mentioned above or I may come up with my own punch/drink and call it "tea" LOL

I still need some ideas for gift baskets that I give away as prizes for our costume contest this year. hmm.. any ideas? Remember It is not just alice in wonderland themed. 

I also had the idea to have the tin man from wizard of oz, chopping up pinnochio or maybe dorothy or something.

I have a few more ideas in the works and of course as the list gets longer the more things I need to do!

SO far I have completed snow whites head, and almost done with 2 of the 7 dwarfs. Luckily some of the other props I have mentioned will be fairly easy to assemble.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I love fairy tales.
Dead Bambi (spare ribs, venison if you can find it). Use a toy deer head mount at the head of the platter. Game: Shoot Bambi's Mother. Get an air rifle, a paint gun or a Nerf rifle and have target practice. Here's a link to make your own shooting gallery: http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2007/01/02/build-an-air-rifle-shooting-gallery/
Something with Hansel and Gretel. If you have one of those crashed witch things, put it in a wall oven you make out of cardboard and tape to the wall. Or make edible door frames, picture frames, etc. that folks can nibble on. Game: Maybe a treasure hunt, following bread crumbs? Or, give everyone a stale dinner roll and see who can crumb it up the fastest. Or, take all your guests two miles away and let them find their own way home.
Wall of thorns outside a window, with skeletons of the princes who failed to access The Sleeping Beauty. GAME: Have everyone lie on the floor and see who can 'SLEEP' the longest. Do this when eveyrone's too rowdy, to calm them down. ANOTHER GAME: Go out right now and get a bunch of plastic easter eggs and grass at half off. Spray paint them gold. Fill the eggs with grass and one of them has a Hershey's Kiss. The others have eyeballs or something. Everyone draws an egg from a basket or cauldron, and the one with the kiss wins.
Skeleton Puss in Boots. GAME: Stomp the Ogre. In the story, Puss convinces an ogre to turn into a mouse, then Puss eats him up. So get marshmallow mice or make your own candy mice, and tell everyone the story. Throw the ogre/mice on the ground and stomp them. Make sure you can clean up afterwards. The oldest son got the mill, the second son got the donkey,and the youngest son got Puss. Maybe a crazed donkey comes to attack, or get a millstone and people take turns wearing it, like the ticking bomb game. 
Cinderella -- except she's burned because playing in the cinders isn't good when your dress is flammable.
Cinderella -- the mice that got turned to footmen are eating somebody whose bloody, unrecognizable corpse is sticking out of the rotting pumpkin coach. Game: Try on the glass slipper. 
Goldilocks: Have three insane bears with body parts including golden hair, in their mouths. The game should involve beds, bowls of porrige or sitting in chairs. Maybe musical chairs?
Rapunzel or Rumpelstiltskin -- someone strangled with a rope of gold Either it's Rapunzel's hair, or the straw that got spun into gold. 
Rumpelstiltskin game: Guess everyone's middle name? Get a garden gnome, name it and put the name in a sealed envelope. Guess the gnomes name.
Or, the prince from Rapunzel, eyes poked out and face all bloody from the thorns he fell into. Game: Stick the Thorns in the Princes Eyes -- like Pin the Tail on the Donkey. Everyone gets two thorns and two chances to blind the prince. Or, Climb Rapunzel's Hair. Hang a yellow rope ladder from a tree branch. Put a prize on the branch.
Red Riding Hood is a Vampire or Werewolf. Or, have somebody in a wolf costume with his gut torn open, and one can see Grandma parts or Red Riding Hood parts (in many versions, she gets eaten too). The huntsman is crazed, and running around with a bloody axe.
Game: Cut out wolf paw prints and tape them to the ceiling in a pathway. People are given a mirror, and they have to follow the path by looking only in the mirror. This is more an activity than a game.
101 Dalmations -- have a pile of skinned puppies and Cruella is there wearing the coat! GAME: How Many Skinned Puppies Does It Take to Make A Coat? (you can actually get a fairly good answer by asking a furrier how many foxes it takes to make a coat, I bet). Alternatiave game: Have a jar full of bloody Beanie Baby puppies and Guess The Dead Puppies in the Jar. Um, you know what music goes with this game, right?
Jack and the Beanstalk: Bake bone-shaped bread, or wrap dough around large bones (? maybenot) and bake them -- I'll grind his bones to make my bread. Also, Magic Bean Dip. Game could be about beans, or beanstalks and leaves. Get some rope, attach some fake leaves, and throw it up,trying to hook on a ceiling hook (Grow a Magic Beanstalk Game). Gift basket: Chili fixins. With magic beans.
Jars with children's story things in them. The game is Guess the Fairy Tale or Children's Story. Possible items: Three Bears in a jar. Golden Hair in a jar (goldilocks or rapunzel). Cat litter (puss in boots). Beans. Mouse in tea (Alice in Wonderland). Horse head in a jar (Misty of Chincoteague, Black Beauty, anything with horses). 

Now I have to go read Grimms and LaFontaine again.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

Those ideas are so great!!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

Any other gift basket ideas? How about invitations....I want to give invitations that have something included with them ( like a toy or something) I dunno.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Try these links:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...sted-fairy-tale-menu-need-help-ideas-pls.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...rty-decoration-plans-twisted-fairy-tales.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/91005-scary-tales-party.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/75610-scare-tactic-ideas-needed.html


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Gift basket ideas:
Wizard of Oz: A yellow brick (yellow sponge, preferably bath); Emerald City Cleansing Foam (any green liquid soap with the label removed. make your own label to go over it. Or, get a clear glass jar, label it, and then pour green liquid soap,even Palmolive, into it). Flying Monkey (sock monkey with wings), Make Your Own Tin Man kit (tin foil and duct tape in a paper bag).
Alice: Jar of really nice jam (not your regular stuff. Find a ball-shaped jar of jam in a good shop), tea, cookies shaped like spades, hearts, diamonds and clubs, or like playing cards. A deck of cards. Magic Mushrooms (um, could be a notebook with a mushroom motif, a bag of dehydrated mushrooms, etc. Does not have to be psychodelic). A caterpillar stuffed animal. A rabbit's foot key ring. A dodo egg (big fake egg you can buy now. Fill it with prizes). Smoked oysters (keep them away from the walrus!). A walrus mask (I found directions to one of these today, but can't remember where!). A single red rose. Or white one, with a small tube or pot of red paint and a brush.
Cinderella: Mice from the pet store. Or, go to the dump and get a bunch of computer mice. Clean them up and put them inside a small pumpkin. A magic wand. Pumpkijn bread. A Prince CD. 
Snow White: seven garden gnomes or Wishnicks (they call them something else these days). Apples or ap ple butter and a little spreader, a hand-painted mirror: pick it up at a yard sale and do a nice paint job on it. Maybe cover the handle and back with Fimo or feathers and beads. A comb and brush set.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

If you do the bloody bunnies thing, don't let me know or share pictures...


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought my bunny last night LOL Going to decapitate it, remove the stuffing and then fill it with great stuff foam and then make some great stuff intestines and guts and then have it to where when you hold the bunnies ears, its stretched and dangling by its guts in the middle... LOL And it will show where I "sliced" it open. LOL


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

^ That's disgusting... but I guess funny in a small way.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

Well when you are Evil Alice LOL in a world of demented fairy tales, nursery rhymes and stories....disgusting is a MUST haha.


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

I think musical chairs would fit really well with The Mad Tea Party. You know, "Trade Places!" "No Room, No Room!". 

And for a Pinnochio idea, you could have a wooden puppet with fake skin all over him, ala Texas Chainsaw Massacre, so that he can be 'a real boy'. Or have him cannibalizing somebody in order to be real. < I got that idea from a show called The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

I love those ideas! Ty sooo much!!  Keep those ideas coming guys and once my party comes and goes I will most definitely be posting MASS photos of everything. Also, if you want to see progress so far, look me up on Facebook. http://www.facebook.com/taypharm19


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seante said:


> The age group is adults from 20 and up. No children will be present.
> 
> I kinda like the idea about the bloody bunnies.
> My costume is going to be Alice and I'm going to be carrying around a buddy head with bloody all over it and there will be blood all down the front of my dress and on my hands.
> ...


If this party plan of yours pushes through, it will be one hell of a party!!! Go to this site for games: http://www.partygameideas.com/halloween-games/games-by-age.php


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

plglaserna04 said:


> If this party plan of yours pushes through, it will be one hell of a party!!! Go to this site for games: http://www.partygameideas.com/halloween-games/games-by-age.php


This has become the beginning of our yard haunt and the theme intro to our Halloween Bash. I have began collecting things to make a straight jacket and I'm also collecting items to build a rocking girl prop. I've never done anything that wasn't static props sooo its all a little new to me but I will definitely be posting photos as I go and also after the party so everyone can see the finished masterpiece, lol. I'm super excited. I've also built my husbands mad hatter hat, I found a great website http://www.threadbanger.com/ that has a HOW TO on how to make your OWN Mad Hatter's Costume.  I shall be a "Gone Mad" Alice and I have my bloody gutted rabbit already made and I am collected pieces to create my own costume. Very busy girl am I. Especially since I do everything on my own and while working a full time job, lol. WOOOH! haha We shall see how things come out in the end.


----------

